# display case



## collier281 (Dec 20, 2014)

hey guy, & gals
would anybody know where I might purchase a glass top display case for Kimber target ll 1911 with a 5" barrel?
I have found some cases that do not have the cut out for the pistol to lay in, and are not deep enough.
any links would be most greatfull
thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

I've made gun-display cases by repurposing every kind of box you can think of.
The easiest to convert are wooden silverware chests. They come nicely stained and finished, and the interior fittings can be ripped out pretty easily, since they're only glued in.
You can find them for peanuts at thrift stores, Salvation Army stores, Goodwill stores, and so on.

There are two ways to fit-out the emptied interior: French style, or English style.
• French style interiors are most easily made from Styrofoam. You make a simple cutout in the foam that exactly fits the gun, drape it in velvet so that the flat surfaces are covered with smooth, flat velvet (with the excess crumpled under the gun), glue the velvet to the foam only around the edges that will be hidden by the silver chest, and then glue the fitted foam into the box. (See any picture of a cased set of French duellers, for an example. The best illustration source is Rock Island Auctions.)
• English style interiors are made by first carefully lining the bare, unfitted chest with smooth velvet, and then adding velvet-covered separators. The separators are made of thick cardboard or thin wood, about 1/8" thick and 1 1/4" wide (or wider), scored and carefully bent to hold the gun and its accessories, and then covered in smooth, flat velvet and edge-glued into the box. (Colt's earlier pistols were cased in the English style.)

When the box is complete, you will probably have to add a lock, and maybe also better hinges.
Very high quality silverware chests may already have locks and good hinges.
Mortising-in a lock where none already exists is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is our friend......
https://www.google.com/search?q=han...&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=ssl


----------

